# please help ,



## walter branche (Feb 8, 2015)

what is this , any info ,appreciated , i told the people 1980s and they think it is real old


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 8, 2015)

Looks "You're A Pee'in"


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 8, 2015)

Looks like an English built bike... But I'm thinking older than 80s? Looks kind of like a 60's Rudge or Raleigh, especially that reflector in the back.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2015)

1970's-80's. I had a bit newer one I threw an engine on. Just tossed it this spring. (saved the mill of course).


----------



## walter branche (Feb 8, 2015)

thank you , he found a swiss candy wrapper up in the handlebars , i appreciate , the input ,  wpb


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 9, 2015)

https://oldbike.wordpress.com/1920-colson-childs-fairy-bicycle/
Check this link out . Might not be exact but similarities is brake lever , rack extc.
Mark
Scroll down to bottom of that page . You may see some look alikes.


----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2015)

wheels look like many from the 70's


----------

